# First pics of my new female Pardalis Babcocki



## Julius25 (Aug 26, 2012)

First pics.
I will do better pics this week 







With my little female "Violette"





In the terra because night are fresh, we lost 10Â°c from last week, so that's why they are inside





My male "welcoming" her 







i will need to find her a name, if you have propositions


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice group


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 26, 2012)

What a warm welcome from your male! 

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 26, 2012)

Thats a great looking herd! She's beautiful!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Julius25 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 26, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Im assuming that this intro to your established torts is after a quarantine, it has proven very important for many here on the forum. Congratulations on the new beauty, I'm jealous

Oh, nevermind about the quarantine question. I just found your previous post about her arrival. Congratulations nonetheless.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 26, 2012)

She is very pretty and smooth. All nice leopards. I hope he at least bought her dinner and a drink before this encounter.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 26, 2012)

No drink no dinner , he goes directly to the essential !!!
He's not a good gentleman.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 27, 2012)

My male is more relax with her. He try sometimes to push her but he stops rapidly and leave her.
My best friend pass at my home this morning to survey, he tells me that all was alright.
I come back home exceptionnaly at 12:00 instead eating, i went to see them and all was calm, he push her 5 min and then leave her and sleep.
Tonight, he "welcome" her a second time but all looks calm.
Just when i give eating i put the male separate and the female eat in tranquility.
I will keep you update and make a new photo session soon.


----------



## Neal (Aug 27, 2012)

Good looking torts.

I love the look of leopards in Europe. They are so much smoother than the ones here in the US.

Do you have a plastron shot of the female? Just curious.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 27, 2012)

not yet but i will make you one soon 
i have the male plastron if you wan to see it 

the pics are these i received from the seller before buying him.


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 27, 2012)

Really, really nice. They all look great together.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks 



Neal said:


> Good looking torts.
> 
> I love the look of leopards in Europe. They are so much smoother than the ones here in the US.
> 
> Do you have a plastron shot of the female? Just curious.



what do you mean by smoother than in the US ? 

is it about the form ? the color ?
the translator don't help me very much about this term use for tortoise ...


----------



## chris_m90731 (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL. Love the "welcoming" pic...


----------



## Neal (Aug 27, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> what do you mean by smoother than in the US ?
> 
> is it about the form ? the color ?
> the translator don't help me very much about this term use for tortoise ...





The shell is not pyramided like this one:





Source of picture: http://www.reptilechannel.com/turtles-and-tortoises/tortoise-care/pyramiding-in-tortoises.aspx


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ha ok !!! it's about the form.


----------



## yellowfoot (Aug 27, 2012)

They are beautiful torts!


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 28, 2012)

What do you think that would cause this form in the US and not in Europe ?
I'm sure we have the same maintenance condition so why this difference ?
Is there imported Pardalis in US or all the specimen and baby are born in the US ?
Do you think that if an european Pardalis is export to the US she will pyramiding ?


----------

